# Sage Barista express grinder problems?



## GTurner (Oct 14, 2020)

Have been using my sage barista express for nearly 2 years now with little to no issues, achieving enjoyable coffee (even with supermarket beans as you suggest not to).

Woke up yesterday morning, having not changed any settings or doing anything differently that I normally do, and my coffee starts over extracting. It was barely dripping out of the portafilter, if at all. After a couple of attempts and noticing the amount of coffee that would grind using the pre-set amount was less than normal, I cleaned out the grinder as best I could with the brush to no avail. It looks to me the coffee is grinding a lot finer than normal? Which could be a reason for over extracted coffee? Anyone else experienced this issue or have any insight as to why it might be?

Thanks

George


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

GTurner said:


> I cleaned out the grinder as best I could with the brush to no avail.


 I haven't experienced your problem and maybe someone tomorrow will have and have a better suggestion than me. But to the quoted point, maybe it needs a 'deep clean'? Just brushing out might not suffice after so long? The videos below shows how to clean the grinder properly. The first three all show how to do it from different angles. A couple talk about a small washer you should be careful not to hoover up, I'd make sure you know what that bit is before proceeding.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Grinder+"Deep"+Cleaning!+-+Breville+Barista+Express


----------



## GTurner (Oct 14, 2020)

This sorted it,

Thanks


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

No problem, good to hear!


----------



## Recep (10 mo ago)

GTurner said:


> This sorted it,
> 
> Thanks


Hi, l have the same problem. Could you please tell me how did you manage to sort it out and what was the problem?
Thank you!

recep


----------

